# TDF Game Backup Vault [Updated Weekly]



## hsr (May 7, 2014)

Presenting the idea *Game Backup Vault*

Users of TDF can now find backups of Steam, Origin and other legit games from fellow members here. Instead of downloading 3+gb of game data, you can just have a backup of the game sent to you and all you have to do is restore it properly and play. The list also contains used DVDs of games and those can also be shared!
Below is a list of games that have backups and their corresponding owners. You can PM them about shipping the game. What generally preferred is a DVD sent via normal courier (charges may depend of what service and location). This is a new initiative and may change as per suggestions, all discussions are welcome and _sharing is caring_!

It is adviced that you list out your location and possible delivery options such as IndiaPost, Courier Services (FedEx, BlueDart, Aramex etc.), meet up (say in HSR Layout, Blr ) etc.

To add your list of games, please post them in an orderly list with the format _GameName - GameProvider - Game/BackupSize_ and list out your possible shipping methods. 
eg: 


> Dota 2Steam5gbAssassins Creedstandalone3gb
> 
> Location: Kerala
> Can ship by BlueDart, FedEx, Aramex and IndiaPost




*Tutorials*
-- a. *Backup Games on Steam*


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]ugnQRfqbpGQ[/YOUTUBE]


-- b. *Restore Games on Steam*


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]aRMIc_S5Ci8[/YOUTUBE]



*Games - Owners list*​
*Game**Provider**Size**Owners*Bad company 2Origin8.5 GB[MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION]Battlefield 3Origin19.9 GB[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]  [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION][MENTION=147449]anky[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]Battlefield 4Origin24.9 GB[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]   [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION][MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]Burnout ParadiseOrigin3.4 GB[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]Dead SpaceOrigin6.5 GB[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]Dead Space 3Origin10.1 GB[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]Mass Effect 3Origin[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]SimcityOrigin3.16 GB[MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]Alan WakeSteam[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]ArchebladeSteam1.2 GB  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]Batman Arkham CitySteam17.3 GB[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Batman Arkham OriginsSteam[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]Bioshock InfiniteSteam14.8 GB[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Blacklight RetributionSteam13 GB[MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION]Borderlands 2Steam8.93 GB[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Burnout Paradise The Ultimate BoxSteam2.90 GB[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Counter Strike Global OffensiveSteam[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION][MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Crysis 2 Maximum EditionSteam12.4 GB[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]DarksidersSteam9.57 GB[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Dead IslandSteam4.72 GB[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Dear EstherSteam  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]Devil May CrySteam[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]DOTA 2Steam[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]Dragon Age OriginsSteam27 GB[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Dues Ex: HRSteam8 GB[MENTION=51732]JojoTheDragon[/MENTION]Deus Ex Human Revolution - Director's CutSteam15.1 GB[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Fallout 3Steam6 GB[MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION]Fallout 3 GOTYSteam  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]Fallout New Vegas Ultimate EditionSteam  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]FarCry 3Steam8.37 GB[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Garry's modSteam[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]HAWKENSteam3.47 GB[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]InsurgencySteam[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]Just Cause 2Steam4.8 GB[MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION][MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Killing FloorSteam5.53 GB[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]  [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]Left 4 Dead 2Steam11.5 GB[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION][MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION][MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Lego Marvel Super Heroes  STEAM 5.78 GB[MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]LoadoutSteam5.1 GB  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]Metro 2033Steam6.33 GB[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Moonbase AlphaSteam1.1 GB  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]Orcs Must die Steam[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]OverlordSteam3.6 GB[MENTION=51732]JojoTheDragon[/MENTION]Path of ExileSteam  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]Payday : The heistSteam[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]PsychonautsSteam5 GB[MENTION=51732]JojoTheDragon[/MENTION]Red orchestra ostfrontSteam[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]Red Orchestra 2 Heroes of StalingradSteam10 GB  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]Rising Storm / Red Orchestra 2Steam21 GB  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]Serious Sam 3Steam[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]Sid Meier's Civilization VSteam[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]Sleeping DogsSTEAM8.82 GB[MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION][MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION][MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Star ConflictSteam3.3 GB  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]Team Fortress 2Steam13.7 GB  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION][MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION][MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]ThiefSteam[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon PhantomsSteam3.47 GB[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION][MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]Torchlight 2Steam  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]Tribes : AscendSteam4.63 GB[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]Trine 1 Steam[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]Trine 2Steam[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]WarframeSteam5.6 GB  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]Warhammer 40K Space MarinesSteam9 GB[MENTION=51732]JojoTheDragon[/MENTION]XCOM Enemy UnknownSteam9.51 GB[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier (updated)uPlay[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]Far Cry 3 (updated)uPlay[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell BlacklistuPlay[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]Witcher 1GOG10 GB[MENTION=51732]JojoTheDragon[/MENTION]Witcher 2 EEGOG14 GB[MENTION=51732]JojoTheDragon[/MENTION]Xonotic - 1.08 GB  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]

Locations of Owners:

*User**Location*   [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]Thane, Maharashtra[MENTION=51732]JojoTheDragon[/MENTION]Guwahati, Assam     [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]Ghaziabad, Uttar Pradesh[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]Kanpur, Uttar Pradesh[MENTION=147449]anky[/MENTION]Gwalior, Madhya Pradesh[MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]Kerala[MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION]New Delhi[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]Punjab [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]Chennai, Tamil Nadu[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]Vadodara, Gujarat[MENTION=73844]Gameranand[/MENTION]Bilaspur, Chhattisgarh


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2014)

Also give locations of the members so that we can know who is in which city.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, why don't you use Google Spreadsheet to form the tables? It is easier to edit and add details.


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2014)

Yes, precisely. When you add games, please mention you location at the end too!

- - - Updated - - -

I can manage editing the list, it's not a big deal and if it gets out of hand I'll write up some python script to do it (not a big deal either). This seems more suited to the forum theme and easier user links


----------



## arijitsinha (May 7, 2014)

I suggest google doc... anyway.. here is the list I am posting again, will update the size later.


*Steam*
Assassin's Creed 2
Bastion
Bioshock Infinite
Borderlands 2
Company of Heroes 1
Counter Strike GO
Dark Souls PTDE
Devil May Cry
Dota 2
Fallout NVUE
FTL
Half Life
Half Life 2
Hitman Absolution
Killing Floor
L.A.Noire
Mafia 2
Magicka
Mortal Kombat Komplete
Orc Must Die
Payday 2*
Psychonauts
Sid Meier's Civilization V
Sleeping Dogs
Starbound*
Super Meat Boy
Skyrim Legendary
The Walking Dead
Torchlight II
Triple Town
XCOM: Enemy Unknown

*Origin*
BF3
BF4
Sims3
SimCity
NFS Most Wanted 12
Dragon Age Origin
Dragon Age 2

*Blizzard*
Starcraft 2 Wotl + hots
Hearthstone



*Games need to be updated..


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2014)

add the sizes too 

- - - Updated - - -

And regarding Google docs, I don't think what we are doing here is possible with it...


----------



## RCuber (May 7, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] : Please add city of the member too.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 7, 2014)

My city is listed in my location ... Kanpur , UP .


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2014)

hsr said:


> And regarding Google docs, I don't think what we are doing here is possible with it...



Why not?

- - - Updated - - -

Ref : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/182192-interactive-online-programming-tutorials-thread.html


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2014)

Python side, I'm covered well 

Google docs collects information per user. A user can enter data into form fields which is stored as rows in a spreadsheet. How can we collect data like a list of items, merge it with existing list rows and display the output in a sorted manner? It may be possible with a combination of forms, Google Script and such but I'd rather go with the hand based solution or like I said if it gets too big, I'll write a Python script


----------



## Allu Azad (May 7, 2014)

Send all your dvds to my address. I will "buy" those games after .


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2014)

imo let hsr handle it the way he wants to, seems to know what he is doing

this backup thing does not save any game-play progress and logins and stuff right. 

location is Thane, Maharashtra


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2014)

The ones I can remember as of now:

Dota 2
Ghost Recon Phantoms
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition
Fallout 3 GOTY
Torchlight 2
Path of Exile
Dear Esther

Location: Zilla Ghaziabad


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2014)

This is the noblest idea I've seen since i joined tdf. All hail [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]!!

I want TA and L4D2 as of now. 

Location: Pune, Maharashtra. 

Anyone willing to share PM me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 7, 2014)

PsychonautsSteam5gbWarhammer 40K Space MarinesSteam9gbDues Ex: HRSteam8gbOverlordSteam3.6gbWitcher 1GOG10gbWitcher 2 EEGOG14gb

Guwahati, Assam [as of now]


----------



## anky (May 7, 2014)

i have FIFA 14 TOO, location - Gwalior (M.P)
soon going to change either to Pune or Banglore.


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Send all your dvds to my address. I will "buy" those games after .



You know, you have to pay them for the DVDs and Shipping, do you? 

- - - Updated - - -



anky said:


> i have FIFA 14 TOO, location - Gwalior (M.P)
> soon going to change either to Pune or Banglore.



Will update location once you have  and please quote size of FIFA backup?


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] will update my post as soon as I am able to run my laptop again


----------



## Cyberghost (May 7, 2014)

Lego Marvel Super Heroes  STEAM 5.78 GBSimcityOrigin3.16 GBSleeping DogsSTEAM8.82 GB

More updates coming soon....

Location : Kerala


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2014)

can anyone clarify about this



> Many games that use third party installers or downloaders will not work with Steam's backup feature.* This includes many MMO style or third party free to play titles.* Only games that completely download, install, and patch through Steam are compatible with this tool.



and



> Go to your \steamapps\ folder (by default, this folder is located at C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps or on 64-bit systems, C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps)
> Locate any .ncf files for the game.
> Locate this game's folder in the \common\ folder.
> Copy all of the .ncf files and the game folder to a disc or available hard drive for reinstallation
> ...



just want to know which process to use to send f2p games that have independent installers from third parties, where installation works even without steam. eg: tribes ascend.


----------



## hsr (May 8, 2014)

I don't think that's a problem for steam installed games. Steam installed games in the sense Steam is the one maintaining the updating of the title, and to launch it you must have steam open. This is as per my knowledge.
The .ncf method is how we traditionally backup the game. For this you only need to copy paste the folder, however the sizes are very large compared to backups.


----------



## iittopper (May 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> can anyone clarify about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of F2P games like Planetside 2 , RIFT , TERA , Blacklight Retribution have their own installer . So even when you copy the whole game , you have to download extra files from game launcher . Example - After copying Planetside 2 files to my steam folder , launcher downloaded 9 Gb more .



Origin 
Bad company 2 8.5 GB
Battlefield 4 - 31.5 GB

Steam

Blacklight Retribution - 13 GB
Just Cause 2 - 4.8gb
Fallout 3 - 6GB

Location - New Delhi


----------



## DDIF (May 8, 2014)

Here are the files I have:

*uPlay*
1. Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier (with all patches)
2. Far Cry 3 (with all patches)
3. Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist (with all patches)

*Origin*
1. Mass Effect 3 (with addons)
2. Battlefield 3

*Steam*
1. Batman Arkham Origins
2. Counter Strike Global Offensive
3. Insurgency
4. Killing Floor
5. Left 4 Dead 2
6. Sid Meier's Civilization V
7. Team Fortress 2
8. Thief
9. Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms
10. Devil May Cry (DmC)
11. Alan Wake
12. Sleeping Dogs

Location: Punjab (Frequently visit Delhi also)
I can send via Speed Post, First Flight


----------



## anky (May 8, 2014)

hsr said:


> you know, you have to pay them for the dvds and shipping, do you?
> 
> - - - updated - - -
> 
> ...



fifa 14 - 6.69gb


----------



## theserpent (May 8, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] this is an amazing idea (y)


----------



## arijitsinha (May 8, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] My current location is Chennai..

And I will update the game size once my net connection is up.


----------



## iittopper (May 8, 2014)

Very very nice initiative . This will also encourage people to buy more legit game .


----------



## kunalht (May 8, 2014)

I have this games:
Steam:

CS:GO  
DOTA 2 
Garry's mod
HAWKEN
Insurgency
Just cause 2
L4D 2
Orcs Must die 
Payday : The heist 
Red orchestra ostfront 
Red orchestra 2
Serious Sam 3
Team fortress 2
Trine 1 
Trine 2


Origin:
Battlefield 3
Battlefield 4
Dead Space 3


Location : Vadodara , Gujarat .


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 8, 2014)

no backup owners at Bangalore???


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

Here are Mine
Backups

Location - Bilaspur, Chhattisgarh


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2014)

Add Planetside 2, Trine 2

 send by DTDC


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2014)

I have Diablo 3 in Blizzard. I could not find it in above lists, rest are common and everyone has them or more. Please tell me how to do backup and distribute.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I have Diablo 3 in Blizzard. I could not find it in above lists, rest are common and everyone has them or more. Please tell me how to do backup and distribute.



Sending from Jakarta ??? You pay the shipping charge..


----------



## Allu Azad (May 9, 2014)

Rs.5 per 20gms. If you ship through India Post (normal). Just care to pack it so nice.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Sending from Jakarta ??? You pay the shipping charge..



first tell me how to do backup? I'm not getting the idea? something like write the game content in a dvd? I can afford to send developers in parcels if i want, just have to find out if i can with them policies


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> first tell me how to do backup? I can afford to send developers in parcels if i want, just have to find out if i can with them policies


Dont know about Origin and other retailer but you can check steam client steps in first post of this thread. Its a youtube video.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I have Diablo 3 in Blizzard. I could not find it in above lists, rest are common and everyone has them or more. Please tell me how to do backup and distribute.


Isn't distributing game files kind of illegal? 
I tried it and got pretty decent warning


----------



## hsr (May 9, 2014)

this steam thread says the otherwise. Anyways, even if you restore a game that you haven't purchased, it will not be listed in your library. If you don't have it in your library you won't be able to play 

- - - Updated - - -

_cleanup, please understand this is not a game discussion thread _


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> Isn't distributing game files kind of illegal?
> I tried it and got pretty decent warning



oh boy. Even I heard it's illegal.


----------



## hsr (May 10, 2014)

Clearly you've misunderstood the concept then. Steam backups can only be restored and used if you have purchased the game yourself. There have been no such instances (not that I know of) where people were charged with copyright infringement. You "pay" the shipping price and that's basic human ethics, not resale or redistribution.

- - - Updated - - -

updated list till now ( 10 May 2014 11:00 AM )

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] your list is long, I have to manually search and see as of now so will do it later once you have the sizes?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 10, 2014)

hsr said:


> Clearly you've misunderstood the concept then. Steam backups can only be restored and used if you have purchased the game yourself. There have been no such instances (not that I know of) where people were charged with copyright infringement. You "pay" the shipping price and that's basic human ethics, not resale or redistribution.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



So what you trying to implement here is deploy and maintain a central repository of all games that are in steam libraries of individuals and can be restored by only them ( as in they are the owners ), if i'm not wrong this consolidation will be done on optical media and shared across members?

So point is if this is not resale , they why is there a necessity to making it  distributed across regions as "backups" when one can always back it up numerous ways they can specially when there is an Associated cloud.


----------



## Flash (May 10, 2014)

So, this is what i infer; [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] - correct me, if am wrong.

1. Member1 buys Game1 and download via Steam.
2. Member2 buys Game2 and download via Steam.
3. Member1 backup Game1 and Member2 backup Game2.

Now the Member1 has game + backup of Game1 and so as Member2 has for Game2.

4. Member1 now *buys *Game2. 
5. Instead of downloading the Game2, Member1 contact Member2 for Game2 backup, and he sends it to Member1.
6. Member1 restores the backup of Game2 obtained from Member1, and plays it.
7. The point is both members have Game2 now, and it is legal to play for both.


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2014)

it's not about legality of the backups - no question about that, it is about legality of distributing these electronic files in such a public manner. usually there is a clause that states that user is not allowed to make more than one backup, and distribute this backup. 

eg 



> You agree to only use the Game Software, or any part of it, in a manner that is consistent with this License and you SHALL NOT:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Would encourage all forum members to at least co-ordinate privately till we get complete confirmation on legal status of doing this.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 10, 2014)

> Can I distribute copies of any files in the Steam cache?
> Can I distribute copies of any files in the Steam cache?
> No.
> Re-distribution of files from your Steam cache is illegal and a violation of the Steam Subscriber Agreement
> ...



Can I distribute copies of any files in the Steam cache?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 10, 2014)

^Steam cache and Steam backup is different thing.

You cannot access the backups without buying the game.. they are in archived format. 

Anyway, I have contacted steam support on this, lets see. And I dont see any harm as long as it involves any kind of business, like profits/lease.


----------



## Flash (May 10, 2014)

*forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1333474


----------



## sam_738844 (May 10, 2014)

Flash said:


> So, this is what i infer; [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] - correct me, if am wrong.
> 
> 1. Member1 buys Game1 and download via Steam.
> 2. Member2 buys Game2 and download via Steam.
> ...



Is this possible that i can restore a back up of game which i bough but the files i am restoring from a copy which is not mine? Even if its possible then how to enable it as my own copy ? Well i understand the cocept of Steam but what about origin and battle.net


----------



## flyingcow (May 10, 2014)

Guy A *buys* Maxpayne 3 on steam, sees the file size, is 30gb, has a 512kbps connection, *faints*...
He searches this thread and sees that *Guy B has the game on steam* ...
Guy A says please give me the game(backup) in a CD and post it to my city
They agree and Guy B sends the CD for some money or free, if he i generous enough..

Guy A receives the CD and installs the game via the backup on the CD * instead of downloading it*...says "ah, i can DL porn now with my saved FUP!!"

Troll Guy C is dumb...*he doesnt own max payne on steam*..he thinks that, 'if i ask Guy B to give me max payne in a CD, i can install it and play without buying muhahahah' ...poor guy buys the backup cd from guy B, receives it in post
but to his surprise he cant play the game, because * it requires you to buy the game on steam.*..he decides he will crack it with his warez...downloads lots of cracking softwares..fails miserable..ends up infecting his computer with a virus that * wipes all is porn on his HDD*....*cries*


----------



## sam_738844 (May 10, 2014)

^^ which also means if guy A has Game A which he likes very much, but it comes with a heavy price and also is a big download, guy B wants to play the game, but don't really want to pay the hefty amount and ends up being guy C who wants the game anyway but still wont pay. Now the question comes gamer D who wants the game that bad, will

1. Waste B/W and download it from torrents, that saves from the "buying" part.
2. Actually Buys the game with a lot of money, saves the FUP for downloading it.

People who wish to buy Diablo3 ( an example) and spend 200+ hours with it can very well spend on a decent internet connection and download it anyway. For me the, it comes down to plain and simple waste of effort as i very well know there are very little people here who would actually own it in bliizzard by paying that much.

Makes a whole lot of sense for steam games though which are f2p or are cheap. The backup system is a very good idea for those, for games like BF4, Cod, watch_dogs or any game which comes with more than 30$, i think guys who will pay 30 USD to buy a game, can well afford to download it too with a fair internet connection.

    [MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION]  what did i tell you about taking my money and changing the avatar ??, only Sauran can tolerate it.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Guy A *buys* Maxpayne 3 on steam, sees the file size, is 30gb, has a 512kbps connection, *faints*...
> He searches this thread and sees that *Guy B has the game on steam* ...
> Guy A says please give me the game(backup) in a CD and post it to my city
> They agree and Guy B sends the CD for some money or free, if he i generous enough..
> ...


----------



## flyingcow (May 10, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ which also means if guy A has Game A which he likes very much, but it comes with a heavy price and also is a big download, guy B wants to play the game, but don't really want to pay the hefty amount and ends up being guy C who wants the game anyway but still wont pay. Now the question comes gamer D who wants the game that bad, will
> 
> 1. Waste B/W and download it from torrents, that saves from the "buying" part.
> 2. Actually Buys the game with a lot of money, saves the FUP for downloading it.
> ...


people who buy 1lakh+ rigs still have low speeds..guys who buy games for 60$ will still have low speeds(maybe)..i dont blame them, because the internet rates are really shitty...therefore theis thread makes perfect sense,whether it be FUP or premium games
also think about the guys who buy in steam sales...
and yeah i didnt recieve ur payment


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

It will be really hard for people to ship items regularly, I wish there was a better way than packing stuff and shipping ..


----------



## Cyberghost (May 11, 2014)

More items added list as follows :


Hitman AbsolutionGTA San AndreasSTEAMSTEAM11.7 GB3.85 GB


----------



## hsr (May 12, 2014)

what [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] said about legality. This is totally up to you and your other guy. Make this a private "exchange" and not "resale" or "redistribution". If both parties own the game I don't think there is any legal standpoint.

This is not a central vault or a central anything. In technical terms, this is more like a tracker which keeps updating who has what. What you do with the information is up to you and not us. Once again, this is a voluntary service and anyone and everyone can not participate in it. 

A person who buys a $30+ game is well able to download a game (this is for the people who can't). A person on a non-FUP high speed Internet in India is considered of rarity: Legendary.


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2014)

i dont know where legality comes in here.. 

i buy a game on steam. but instead of actually downloading it from steam servers, get it from someone else's backup.. 

how is it illegal??


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i dont know where legality comes in here..
> 
> i buy a game on steam. but instead of actually downloading it from steam servers, get it from someone else's backup..
> 
> how is it illegal??



Its not illegal. Its perfectly fine as long as you are using the backup copy of the game instead of "copy-paste" version.


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Its not illegal. Its perfectly fine as long as you are using the backup copy of the game instead of "copy-paste" version.



we were talking about the backup copy all along, IIRC..


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> we were talking about the backup copy all along, IIRC..



So..? My answer is not what you need?


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2014)

[h=3]Is it legal to distribute backed up game data to . . . .[/h]
This pretty much covers about what we're arguing, i guess.


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2014)

^ how to read that last comment. basically, sharing backups is not allowed right?



anirbandd said:


> i buy a game on steam. but instead of actually downloading it from steam servers, get it from someone else's backup..
> how is it illegal??



sharing of the digital files is illegal. the backup is meant for single user, the guy who sent it is violating the steam subscriber agreement and can get his account banned



> You may not use the Software for any purpose other than the permitted access to Steam and your Subscriptions, and to make personal, non-commercial use of your Subscriptions, except as otherwise permitted by this Agreement or applicable Subscription Terms. Except as otherwise permitted under this Agreement (including any Subscription Terms or Rules of Use), or under applicable law notwithstanding these restrictions, you may not, in whole or in part, copy, photocopy, reproduce, publish, distribute, translate, reverse engineer, derive source code from, modify, disassemble, decompile, create derivative works based on, or remove any proprietary notices or labels from the Software or any software accessed via Steam without the prior consent, in writing, of Valve.



this is not about legality per se or what is right and wrong, we might do something bannable on steam inadvertently if we don't understand fully what we are doing.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^ how to read that last comment. basically, sharing backups is not allowed right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh! That's too bad, I read the section  the last thing i need is a banned account in Blizzard then, i was looking forward to restore a RoS backup from  a Hong kong FTP.


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^ how to read that last comment. basically, sharing backups is not allowed right?


Yes. Based on the user profile, he seems to be a moderator on steam - so he should've known more about it.


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Oh! That's too bad, I read the section  the _last thing i need is a banned account in Blizzard_ then, i was looking forward to restore a RoS backup from  a Hong kong FTP.



Please stop making such statements, it WILL mislead the users here. If it is a grave issue for you, it is better to stay out.

As for others, I will contact Steam and try to clear this out. I still don't have any clue in what might legally be the issue here.

- - - Updated - - -

*store.steampowered.com/sharing/ < hope you guys know this exists (you can actually share your paid games with friends)


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *store.steampowered.com/sharing/ < hope you guys know this exists (you can actually share your paid games with friends)


I hope you yourself read it all. It is for sharing with *family* and sharing *your* entire library on *authorized* computers.
We just want to make sure that no-one runs into any banning issues because like TDF admins, steam admins are also too happy to ban accounts.
See you PM for details in 5 mins.


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

No, not just for families. You can share it with your friends too! (not that it helps us, but sharing games is 'okay' with valve, that's what I'm trying to say)


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> No, not just for families. You can share it with your friends too!



I say to you again, read the page properly. Read the FAQs then tell me, is it the thing you were searching. And see your PM.


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

Yes, you should loosen up on the fact that I didn't RTFM. It is for authorized PCs as in share the game with your roommate. Once again, just saying that Valve is not all "DO NOT SHARE THIS" kind.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> Please stop making such statements, it WILL mislead the users here. If it is a grave issue for you, it is better to stay out.
> 
> As for others, I will contact Steam and try to clear this out. I still don't have any clue in what might legally be the issue here.
> 
> ...



You should first learn to identify statements which are "misguiding" and which are expressing "concerns" , its not a school out here, and no one is a kid to be "MISLEAD" by reading some posts and make irrevocable decisions. 

I never said the vault was a bad idea, instead mentioned it indeed was great for f2p and cheap games, my "concern" was that there was NO RELEVANT INFORMATION about other hosts such as origin or blizzard, and then there are  informative links where one can read and see that there are mentioning of protocols about sharing library and stuff in Steam too. 

I'm not here to advertise "don't use this vault its a crime".


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

Closing this down until I get a reply from Steam/Valve on the subject.
 [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION] there are a lot of kids here


----------

